

Air Hockey Robot – a 3D printer hack - joshwa
http://cienciaycacharreo.blogspot.com.es/2014/02/new-project-air-hockey-robot-3d-printer.html

======
fudged71
A 3D printer is the first robot that most people will own. With the decreasing
costs of components, open source designs, and advanced software, it is going
to kickstart a whole bunch of other robotics projects like this. The
technology is becoming accessible.

~~~
Varcht
YC for robots
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7286808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7286808)

The project I'm working on has robots in it's future, couple years of software
to lay the foundation first though.

------
cwilson
This is really freaking cool. That's all I've got.

------
nacs
I thought the AI was just following the puck continuously but turns out it's
actually figuring out what the trajectory will be based on the angles the puck
is traveling in. Very cool.

